# Vallejo acrylic paints



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Many modelers on these board have raved about Vallejo paints particularly with regards to hand brushing figures. I have heard of these in the past but have never tried them. They are not generally available here in north Jersey and are pretty expensive online. Before I invest in these I would like some feedback from those of you who us them. Are they similar to craft paint? Can they be airbrushed? Anybody in the north Jersey area know where they are available? Thanks.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Megahobby

Randy


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Megahobby does have these paints but I was looking for some feedback as to their worth before spending the money for them. They are sold in sets and a bit pricey.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

You might want to check local gaming stores for paints since these paints are typically marketed to that crowd. That way get a couple of colors to try out.

I have found they airbrush well and it is easy to mix custom color since they come in a dropper bottom. Also the colors are very opaque meaning it does not take many multiple coats of paint to get a solid color if the paint is mixed well.

For hand painting it is pretty easy to use and not have many visible brush strokes.

I would stay away from a set of paints first and get some basic colors that you can do you own mixing with.

I personally like them more than tamiya acrylics.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks getter weevil. Now all I need to do is find a gaming store in this area. They are drying up almost as fast a hobby shops.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

just a ?? are you talking about the air line or regular line also i would say if you can find reaper mini paints at a game store try a few of these as well


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Vallejo's are GREAT. I use them for all of my large scale hand painted figures. They do take a little while to get used to, but are top quality. Nothing like craft paint at all. Vallejo has several ranges of paints: Model Color is their basic line; Model Air is their airbrush series; while Game Color is a more fantasy oriented range akin to Games Workshop. They also make some side ranges like Panzer Aces paints and the new AK Interactive series develped for noted Spanish modeller Mig Jimenez. 

Here is one of my two boxes of Vallejo paints










My WIP Sinbad with Vallejos










Unlike most acrylic metallics, the Vallejo ones are VERY good with smooth, deep, vibrant finishes:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I will take the chance and order some from Megahobby. I was afraid they were similar to craft paint which I don't like at all. I tried to get a bottle here in northern Jersey to try out but nobody, even gaming stores, carries it. I want these mainly for figure painting since for some strange reason this seems to be occupying most of my modeling trime lately. Thanks for your help.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was thinking of getting this:
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=vj70119&Submit3=Go


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just ordered the basic color set from Megahobby. If I like these paints, I'll probably order the face painting set.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I only use Vallejo paints.. infact nothing else covers and blends that i have used before - i would also get some of there Retarder..you have to give the paint a good shake each time you use it as it's pigment is so fine


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Ian. I am really looking forward to trying these paints. Should have them by Wed.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just sprayed Vallejo model air silver on my alien UFO interior parts and it went on great. I also sprayed the German gray on Elvira's carpeting and that went on well also. I added a little Liquitex air brush medium to the paint which made if flow easier from the airbrush. I like the Vallejo paints as much or more than the other brands I use. I also have a large set of the game colors and use those frequently for hand brush detailing. I picked those up off of eBay. They are great paints and are high quality as well.

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Another good point about Vallejo paints is that they LAST. They are not overly expensive anyway, but they go a long long way. If for some reason you have trouble mixing the pigments, you can also pop off the white plastic top to the squeeze bottles and reach inside with a paint brush handle to stir them. They do offer empty dropper bottles for custom mixing your own colors too, although they are hard to find.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I branched out, using Vallejo also with tamiya paints, the pigments are very vivid, I used a fair amount of vallejo paint on my Robin and Captain kid kit.
I thin it with distilled water or I use vallejo thinner.


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

I've been switching from Testor's Acryl and Tamiya acrylics to Vallejo. The paint has great coverage, so a bottle lasts forever. I just finished this model:










The greens and browns are Vallejo. I have a bad habit of changing my mind about a paint job - this is the THIRD (and last) paint job on this model. The A-Model IL-40 is a big airplane and I used less than 1/2 a bottle of Vallejo Russian green on all three paint jobs. In the long run, Vallejo is probably cheaper than Tamiya or Testors.

I've also used their flesh colors. They're designed for brush painting, but they can be airbrushed - just read the label and don't airbrush the paints with cadmium in them (or use very good ventilation, filtration and paint mask). The flesh on these figures is Vallejo:










The one in the background was my first attempt, the one in the foreground the third.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ordered Vallejo paints from Megahobby. Should be here tomorrow. Very eager to try them on a project I am now working on.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Why not with cadium? Is cadium a color?

Thanks.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

BatToys said:


> Why not with cadium? Is cadium a color?
> 
> Thanks.


I believe he is actually talking about cadmium being a known carcinogen. I work for NASA on the shuttle and on the Russian docking system there were half a dozen electrical connectors with locking pins protruding that were cadmium plated. We went through a very long and drawn out investigation and management exercise to prove that it would not flake off and in zero-g be inhaled by the astronauts and some years down the timeline cause them to get lung cancer. So he is just warning that if you use a paint with cadmium in it make sure you don't breath any of it. I've never looked on the ingredients charts to see what are in these paints.

Bob K.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

So this is an official line of hobby acrylic paint.Same quality as either Partha or Tamiya?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I like to chime in here, I have been using Vallejo Model Color and Tamiya for years, you must use distilled water or their brand of thinner, other alcohol thinners will not work, will cause paint to get gunky like oatmeal.
liquitex airbrush media works also with Vallejo acrylics.I also add distilled water to Vallejo thinner, its also alittle thick,I have no problems at all airbrushing with Vallejo.
Some certain dark colors in the Model Air series, need to be thinned.
Btw my Captain Kidd and Robin are painted using Vallejo.
Hope this helps
Randy


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

Wikipedia article on Cadmium poisoning.

Some yellow and red paints contain Cadmium, although the manufacturer may not list it as an ingredient or as a warning. It's definitely dangerous if inhaled or ingested, even in small amounts.

For thinning Vallejo, I've used cheap windshield wiper fluid to thin it and that seems to work well, if their thinner isn't available. Alcohol will cause the paint to break apart and gunk up the works.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think the Vallejo paints with their airbrush thinner (oddly its "thinner" than their normal thinner which is sort of thick?) or just tap water. Have had no problems.

Vallejo DOES have a series of alcohol based paints. These are the super metallic series. If you get just a touch of water or even moisture on those, they clot up and get chunky. The Super paints are very smooth and bright. Super silver looks like chrome.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> So this is an official line of hobby acrylic paint.Same quality as either Partha or Tamiya?


Yes they have been out for years. Mostly they are/were aimed at military type figure painters. And Andrea Miniatures paints were made by Vallejo as well. Now they have paints aimed at gamers and model railroaders as well.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

It may be worth mentioning that if you do not clean off excess paint from the bottle nozzle after each use and do not pay attention when squirting out more colour the next time you use it........... the nozzle can get 'stuck' in the lid and cleaning up half a bottle of paint from your clothes or your work top is a pain in the a**e:freak:

It's a valuable lesson in paying attention and keeping your stuff clean:thumbsup:


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Recieved my order of Vallejo paints from Megahobby and they are everything you guys have said they are. After using them fo the first time I'm sorry I waited so long to try them. Thank to buzzconroy for suggedting using distilled water as a thinner since this seems to work great. I hav'nt tried to airbrush them yet but I bought these paints primarially for handbrushing figures but I'm sure I will try airbrushing them on vehicles as well. Thanks to everyone who have reccommended these paints.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Been using the Valejo paints for a couple of days now and I am very impressed. The coverage is great and since I plan to use them primarially for handbrushing figures I am not really concrned about airbrushing although I am sure I will try it at some point. I also recieved a batch of Humbrol acrylics today and once again I am impressed. Following the Humbrol tradition they are perfect for handbrushing and cover well over a prepared (primed) surface. Also the containers they come in are quite unique. The usual flip top is there with a self contained drip gaurd; however, there is a black rim on the bootem of the "tin" which unscrews revealing the inner paint container which facilitates pouring or wide brushes. It took me a little while to figure that out. All in all, highly reccommended.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Been using the Valejo paints for a couple of days now and I am very impressed. The coverage is great and since I plan to use them primarially for handbrushing figures I am not really concrned about airbrushing although I am sure I will try it at some point. I also recieved a batch of Humbrol acrylics today and once again I am impressed. Following the Humbrol tradition they are perfect for handbrushing and cover well over a prepared (primed) surface. Also the containers they come in are quite unique. The usual flip top is there with a self contained drip gaurd; however, there is a black rim on the bootem of the "tin" which unscrews revealing the inner paint container which facilitates pouring or wide brushes. It took me a little while to figure that out. All in all, highly reccommended.


Later on, you may consider to buy the paint sets, they are cheaper, than buying individual bottles.
I do recomend these sets in pic.

First set on top is basic flesh tones

Second set is deluxe fleah tones.
Randy


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats what I did. I bought the basic color set and will be ordering the fleshtone and military sets.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Great stuff!!!

Randy


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I sell these paints in my hobby shop - Monster Hobbies. 

They are excellent because they match the millitary colours. I sell mine for $3.75 (Canadian) a piece. 

They are not on my web site though. I wasn't sure if people would want me to ship paint and glue or not as these are items from local hobby shops.


----------

